# I didn't know



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

That coyote ate corn. I had one come trotting in yesterday and start munching on my bait pile. I would post a photo of it but it was devastated by a 100 grain spitfire. So much for hunting there for a few days till it rains a bit.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have trail cam photos of three of them licking my slat block this summer.Last fall one of our guys surprised one trotting thru the open woods with one of our wooden yd markers in his jaws....


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

most any dog I've ever owned liked sweet corn, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Most dog food contains corn as a main ingredient, my labs would eat corn while goose hunting a corn field.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

One thing I was happy with is I know my scent control is working. He was 12 yards away down wind.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I carry a mouse sqeeker while deer hunting for that reason


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Why bother waiting that long? If the spot is attractive to deer, hunt it! My BIL has a place in SE OH. He hung a game cam overlooking a bait pile and we went down to hunt. First order of business, pull the card and have a look at what was out there. 
There was the occasional coyote, always a single, never more than one in the pic, which supports the data that they are lone hunters. 

Minutes later the deer would be back. If a hunting dog can distinguish a cold track from a hot one, I'm sure that deer can do the same! 

I saw a post where a guy had shot a doe, and buried the gut pile, thinking to do some predator hunting. Makes sense, right? What showed up? More deer!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Coyotes are omnivores, they eat nuts berries, grasses apples etc. #1 meats are small rodents, study after study shows deer being a VERY small percentage of their food despite popular belief.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldn't stop hunting it. Deers tends to be curious and it never stopped them from coming in. I even hang up a deer skull in the tree in front of the camera and seen a lot more deer checking it out than I would ever thought.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had several pics of them with one of my apples in there mouth. Have had as many as 5 coyotes in one pic on bait pile and doesn't seem to bother the amount of deer activity on them


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Got a neighbor that put apple's out back just to watch the deer. Lately a Red Fox has been coming in to eat the apples. I thought they were nonexistent around here let alone they'd eat apples.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...they are omnivorous alright.
And contrary to many beliefs...as well as studies...opportunistic meat eaters as well.
You forgot to add to their menu...nesting and young turkey poults,eggs, fawns(adult deer when they can run them down), rabbits, kitty cats and dogs. Or most any other animal that they can capture...up to and including calving cows.
Hearing a calving cow is like ringing the dinner bell for yotes. Not only will they eat all the normal excretions from a cow that's given birth, but will literally yank the calf out of the cow if they can get ahold of it, killing calf and sometimes the cow in the process. Not even going to get into the havoc they cause with sheep.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Was deer hunting couple years ago watching a wild pear tree that still had pears on it. Coyote came trotting in and was jumping 4 feet in air to get them He was sitting still eating one when I shot him


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I came home one hot, mid summer afternoon, stepped out of the truck and heard the most awful screaming coming from a ravine close to the house. Grabbed a pistol, went down to find three yotes that had a full size doe down. She was laying on her side, head up bawling and they were lunging/biting at her from different angles. Her mouth being all frothed up with saliva and panting heavily, it was apparent they had run her until she dropped. 
As I ran down hollering into the ravine, there was no doubt they intended on standing their ground. Was able to kill two. Shot at the 3rd as it ran up and over the hill. 
Backed off from the doe and watched her laying there for what seemed to be about 25-30 mins. She finally got up, stood there for a bit, started meandering around and then walked down the ravine.
Have also killed a total of 5 here inside the yard. Three in one night that were together. Looked to be a mother and two pups about 2/3rds grown. Mother and one pup under a trailer, the other pup laying under a blue spruce. Most likely here waiting on their chance at a couple rabbits that were here that were a bit closer to the house. 
Killed the two under the trailer, hit the one under the spruce. It ran down towards the ravine. Went down the next morning and it was dead at the entrance of their den that was at the head of the ravine where I pile a lot of brush. To the tractor/front loader down and dug den out. Didn't see any sign of fruit in or around the den but sure saw a lot of bones. 

No doubt yotes eat fruit and rodents. But I, as well as many I know that have hunted them, have baited enough of them in with roadkill animals and Deer carcasses to know they have a very healthy appetite for more than just fruit. Have also learned that one of the best yote calls, especially in early Spring turkey season is a turkey call. Yotes come running towards the call...get close then start stalking. Have killed several yotes over the years while calling turkeys.


----------

